# [Info] SuperPi



## der8auer (17. April 2008)

*Was ist SuperPi?*

SuperPi ist ein Benchmarkprogramm welches die Zeit mist, die eure CPU benötigt, die Kreiszahl Pi auf x-Stellen zu berechnen. Einerseits könnt ihr die Geschwindigkeit eures Prozessors mit z.B. 1M testen oder auch die Stabilität mit 32M.

Download

Mögliche Stellen:
16k
32k
64k
128k
256k
512k
1M
2M
4M
8M
16M
32M

Auswählen könnt ihr dies in dem ihr auf "Calculate(C)" geht und dann die gewünschte Anzahl anklickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend noch mit "OK" starten und die Berechnung kann losgehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss müsst ihr nur noch einen Screenshot machen um euer Ergebniss (in diesem Fall 28.066 Sekunden) für die Ewigkeit festzuhalten. Wenn ihr euer Ergebnis bei Hwbot.org hochladen möchtet, vergesst nicht noch CPU-Z mit auf eurem Screenshot zu plazieren. 
Da für die Bencher unter uns nur 1M und 32M interessant sein dürfte, werde ich bei den Tweaks auch nur darauf eingehen.

*Tweaks:*


Allgemeine Tweaks:

Egal ob Vista oder XP, es hilft den Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren.
Ein frisch aufgesetztes Windows liefert die besten Ergebnisse.
Windows Standardtheme verwenden.
Unnötige Prozesse im Taskmanager deaktivieren.
Die Priorität des Prozesses "super_pi_mod.exe" auf "Echtzeit" setzen.
Den Prozess "explorer.exe" beenden (SuperPi muss vorher natürlich ausgeführt werden).
Festplatte eventuell defragmentieren.
Tweaks für 1M:

Bevor ihr den 1M Bench startet, lasst erst 2x 16k durchlaufen.
Vor jedem Versuch SuperPi neustarten.
*Wichtig für Windows Vista:*

Start --> Ausführen --> services.msc --> Windows Audio-Endpunkterstellung deaktivieren

Ansonsten kann es vorkommen, dass SuperPi direkt nach dem Start einen Fehler verursacht und beendet werden muss.

Wenn ihr noch mehr Tweaks findet werde ich die Liste gerne ergänzen 
Happy Benching

mfg der8auer


----------



## StellaNor (17. April 2008)

Super 
- Windows Server 2003 für SuperPI 1M und 32M wirkt Wunder
- Alle Services aus
- maxmem=600
- für 32M Affinity auf Core1
- ERAM bzw. RAM-Disk bringt auch einiges
- DDR3 bringt viel ab DDR3-1400
- Memory usage auf SystemCache stellen
- No Pagefile und Pagefile für zweite Partition bzw. zweite HDD auf 512 MB
- Copy Wazaa oder CDT IV

Das alles durchprobieren und in einen gesunden Mix bringen ^^ - Ja, benchen kann wirklich in Arbeit ausarten 

Ansonsten sind niedrige Latenzen bei höchstem Speichertakt gefragt.


----------



## Ecle (22. April 2008)

Steht das "M" bei z.B. 1M eigentlich für Millionen. Also 1 Millionen Nachkommastellen der Zahl PI?


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2008)

Kurz und knapp: Ja  

k steht für 1000 Nachkommastellen


----------



## theLamer (11. August 2008)

Danke für die tweaks...
HDD defragmentieren werde ich erstmal machen, hat wer nen gutes Tool ? 
Windows-integriert kann ich ja stunden warten, bis er fertig ist ^^


----------



## der8auer (15. August 2008)

Bitte 

Ich nutze dazu Tuneup 2008 Utilities. Gibt es als 30 Tage Testversion.


----------



## Joker (10. September 2008)

Welche Speichereinstellung ist eigentlich für Super PI besser (schneller) "ganged" oder "unganged" ?


----------



## Hyperhorn (11. September 2008)

Ich kann dir leider keine Vergleichswerte präsentieren, aber die meisten bekannten OCer benchen "unganged".


----------

